# BOJ - Imagine this was us



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Bank of Japan is going to print up the equivalent of 1.4 trillion dollars for itself and use it to buy the countries debt.
They have been in a stagnant state for almost a decade - something we're on course to match. To compare to the 
United States who is printing 85 billion a month for buying debt that is suppose to be a great value it would be like
our fed printing up $425 billion a month in relation to our GDP. Yeah - 1/3rd of the Japanese GDP will be printed
money in the next 12-15 months. 

Toyota and Honda's prices should get pretty cheap.


----------

